# CV format for skill assessment



## goldiana (May 14, 2014)

Please share any specific CV formats that should be used for skill assessment


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

goldiana said:


> Please share any specific CV formats that should be used for skill assessment


I wonder why you need to upload CV for ACS.


----------



## goldiana (May 14, 2014)

My job code is assessed by VETASSESS and they have mentioned Resume/ CV as a required document in thier checklist. It is supposed to be employment evidence.

They have given the points to be covered in the resume in the guidelines - but it would help if someone can share a sample resume



jre05 said:


> I wonder why you need to upload CV for ACS.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

goldiana said:


> My job code is assessed by VETASSESS and they have mentioned Resume/ CV as a required document in thier checklist. It is supposed to be employment evidence.
> 
> They have given the points to be covered in the resume in the guidelines - but it would help if someone can share a sample resume


I see, I apologize. I did in ACS and they didn't require my CV.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

So use your own CV dont use someone elses. Format is irrelevant they are looking at the content ie your qualifications and experience. Not someone elses experience, yours!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

VETASSESS has given a detailed outline of your resume. Follow this.
Employment evidence (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS


----------

